# Evolve 8 Nano - looking to upgrade



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

Started this tank in August 2014 - everything has grown.




























Lights - PAR38 LED
Water - RO from supermarket + Reef Crystal at 1.023-1.025, 10% weekly change, automatic top-up with RO
Flow - return pump with Koralia deflecting water rotator attached
Sand - crushed coral
Filtration - 5 lbs live rock, Chaeto at back compartment with submersible LED in reverse lighting cycle, filter floss, changed every week with water change
Temperature - 79 F

Looking to upgrade this to a 40G Breeder using my current system (sumpless, skimmerless, weekly water changes) but on a bigger scale.

Photos taken with LG G4


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I ran a sumpless, skimmerless 40 gallon breeder, it was one of my favourite setups! I say go for it!


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Here is my 38G, taller than a breeder. I thought about doing a false wall "all in on, built in sump" but wasn't worth the space lost in the display. So went with hang on back skimmer and refugium. I'm using a Mars Aqua 165w LED light fixture to light it up.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

make set up like this and you wont be sorry. Ask questions if any

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48685

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I have that Tank from Greg and it is an awesome way to setup the tank without drilling


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking back - here are pics of my original frags when I got them -

Candy Cane










Various zoas and palys -


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

Next iteration - 40 gallon breeder sumpless skimmerless

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=185514


----------

